# Sorry, I haven't been around.



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Three days ago my 41 year old daughter went from nicely recovering from being in ICU and a 1 in 3 chance of surviving. She had a massive blot clot event.
My hubby and I and our 4 year old granddaughter were heading back to Texas when we got a phone call with three doctors wanting to talk to us.
We are now in Iowa City at the University of Iowa hospital. We drove 4 hours in freezing rain to get there. Sure glad my hubby is a former truck driver.
Because of covid only one visitor per day from 8am-5pm.
She's on a ventilator, life support, and is heavily sedated.
I went in as soon as we arrived which was pass the 5pm. I prayed for her and let her know we were there and Angel is fine and the other girls were safe.
Hubby went yesterday and I went today.
So far no change so I feel calm with that.
Wednesday they will take a ct scan to see if there's any change in the blood clots. 
They told us it could be 2 to 3 weeks before we know if she'll survive.
So we could use all the prayers.
Her name is Amanda.


----------



## Keltie (Aug 15, 2019)

Praying for you all. Hope all goes well.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Praying for Amanda.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

So sorry for the turn of events for you and yours. My niece works at that hospital, all my sisters docs too, they have some very fine staff there.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Sending prayers for your daughter and all the family….


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

Praying for Amanda and your family.
????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## sewcranky (Dec 2, 2013)

Prayers for Amanda and all of your family. Miracles happen at Christmas


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Praying hard for your precious Amanda, and for all of you.


----------



## Gohogs (Jul 28, 2019)

????


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

Prayers Amanda and for the rest of the family. Prayers for recovery.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I’m terribly sorry Amanda is so seriously sick and I’ll pray for her and you and all family members. Prayers help. I will pray for the doctors be guided by God.


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Prayers for Amanda and the family.


----------



## VikingPrincess (Jan 31, 2013)

Praying for Amanda, you and all of her family.


----------



## karen1950 (Feb 9, 2017)

Prayers for Amanda and your family.


----------



## Hippechik (Dec 13, 2014)

Prayers for Amanda and you and your husband.


----------



## 2KnitAgain (Mar 13, 2014)

I pray that Amanda will be restored to full health and that the family be blessed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for you all.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I am so sorry! Prayers for Amanda, her girls, and you and your husband for healing, comfort and peace.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

So sorry.
I will pray for Amanda and your family


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

Prayers for your family!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Praying for Amanda and your family.

Fiona3 ????????????


----------



## Loee (Jan 2, 2016)

So sad. Dear Lord be with Amanda and her family. We ask you in confidence the very best for her Amen


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

MistyBabe said:


> Three days ago my 41 year old daughter went from nicely recovering from being in ICU and a 1 in 3 chance of surviving. She had a massive blot clot event.
> My hubby and I and our 4 year old granddaughter were heading back to Texas when we got a phone call with three doctors wanting to talk to us.
> We are now in Iowa City at the University of Iowa hospital. We drove 4 hours in freezing rain to get there. Sure glad my hubby is a former truck driver.
> Because of covid only one visitor per day from 8am-5pm.
> ...


Will add Amanda and your family to our prayer list.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

{{{{hugs}}}

So very sorry, ???????? ????????


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Prayers for Amanda's recovery and for strength and comfort for all of you.


----------



## MargieA (Jan 25, 2012)

Your daughter Amanda is in my prayers for a full healing. Our Lord is carrying her now and all your family. I am praying for strength for you and your husband. I will watch and pray every day.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Prayers for your daughter and your family.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

So sorry, Misty. I pray that Amanda gets better and returns to her family.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I’m sorry to hear that, praying for Amanda.


----------



## pianoann97 (Feb 17, 2018)

Praying for Amanda as well as you and your husband. Prayers for doctors and nurses as they are caring for your dear Amanda. Praying You will feel Gods presence as you wait for Amanda’s healing.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Praying for Amanda to pull through with no lasting health issues. Also for comfort for the rest of the family. ????


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Prayers for Amanda and her family, you and your husband. Hoping you can remain calm for all of them, must be so frightening. God be with you all.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sending prayers for Amanda and your family. ????


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

I hope she pulls through this ordeal soon and regains good health. Such a stressful time for you all!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Love and prayers at this difficult time --for your daughter and all of your family.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Sending prayers for Amanda and all her family.


----------



## lupadom (Aug 5, 2017)

so sorry that Amanda is so ill,prayers sent for her ,her family and the team treating her


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

How sad and hard for you all, praying for your daughter and all the family.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

God Bless... prayers for you all....????????


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Praying for you and your family and Amanda, sending you all lots of love and hugs, thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Prayers for you and yours


----------



## Moey (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh what a terrible thing to happen to one's child. Prayers for Amanda and for all of you


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Praying for Amanda and the whole family.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I will keep Amanda and your family in my prayers.


----------



## christmastreegal (Mar 9, 2013)

Praying for Amanda and all of her family, the doctors and health care workers for peace, comfort and God's healing in the days ahead.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I sincerely hope that Amanda comes through this terrible time and fully recovers. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Prayers and hugs on their way!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Positive prayers for Amanda and all of your family


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

Praying for Amanda and the family. God bless you all.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Prayers ????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

My prayers are with Amanda and you for healing and comfort.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

The poor girl, I pray that she will recover soon.


----------



## Elena6565 (Feb 8, 2019)

God save and preserve Amanda.


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Praying for Amanda.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Sending peace and health for your whole family.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for her and all of you.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts to your family.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Prayers on their way for Amanda and also the family. Keep strong.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Of course, we’ll pray everyday for her and your family. Hope she comes out of it soon.


----------



## LibraryGal (Apr 25, 2016)

Praying for precious Amanda and for your family. Nay God hold all of you in His hands.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I’m so sad for your family. Don’t give up hope.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I pray that she gets better and her health is restored. May you and your family be comforted with God's love.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Prayers sent for Amanda and family.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I am a mother of two children. My best friend lost her son to cancer and I know how much that hurts! We call each other every day and I can only think of the horrible event!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I am a mother of two children. My best friend lost her son to cancer and I know how much that hurts! We call each other every day and I can only think of the horrible event!


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

Amanda is in our prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I am a mother of two children. My best friend lost her son to cancer and I know how much that hurts! We call each other every day and I can only think of the horrible event!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Praying now


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I will include Amanda in my prayers!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh poor Amanda! I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Prayers and healing energy!


----------



## ivanhoe (Oct 21, 2013)

So glad you are ok
I drove through part of that storm on the way back to Arkansas after visiting my son in Sully. My prayers for you your daughter and family.


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Prayers for Amanda and all of her family. You are exactly who she needs at this moment - a wonderful mother!


----------



## Susan P (Jan 16, 2016)

My heart is with Amanda, you and your husband and family.


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you in this trying time. God Bless


----------



## PriscillaWalker (Jun 12, 2017)

????????????????Praying for Amanda. And for you and all her family. Also praying for divine wisdom for the hospital staff. ????????????????


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Praying for Amanda and your family. ????????❤


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Praying


----------



## darbync (Mar 17, 2017)

Praying for Amanda and family.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Prayers for recovery, and prayers for all.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

I will pray for Amanda, for your family, for you. Healing for Amanda and God’s peace for you all.
Ghijsmom


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to Amanda.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

MistyBabe said:


> Three days ago my 41 year old daughter went from nicely recovering from being in ICU and a 1 in 3 chance of surviving. She had a massive blot clot event.
> My hubby and I and our 4 year old granddaughter were heading back to Texas when we got a phone call with three doctors wanting to talk to us.
> We are now in Iowa City at the University of Iowa hospital. We drove 4 hours in freezing rain to get there. Sure glad my hubby is a former truck driver.
> Because of covid only one visitor per day from 8am-5pm.
> ...


????????‍♀ Sending ????????'S for all of you.


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

????????????????????????


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Praying for Amanda.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Prayers for your Amanda, and for your entire family.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

What an awful way to start the year. Prayers for her speedy recovery and all best wishes for the rest of the family.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Prayers for your daughter and both Mom and Dad as well.


----------



## afghanhound (Feb 20, 2014)

Thinking and ????????ing for all of you.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Ruddersrun said:


> Praying for Amanda and your family.
> ????????????????????????????????????????


Amen! ????????????


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

So sorry for your heartache. Will include Amanda in my prayers. Stay strong!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Praying for Amanda, and for all of you! God bless!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Praying for Amanda, and all in your family.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Prayers for your family


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Praying for Amanda and your family.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this! Prayers sent for Amanda and the entire family.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Prayers for Amanda and your family ????????????????????????


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

I am also praying for your daughter and your family. I was just thinking about the size of the prayer chain we have going, with all of our knitters joining in.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

May the Good Lord grace Amanda with a full recovery. Please ask the doctors or nurses to put lubricant in her eyes to prevent drying of her corneas and subsequent blindness. We did that for our patients under anesthesia and I can see Amanda needs that help too. It is possible to tape her eyes shut if she is allergic to the available lubricants. May God help you all through these trying days. :sm20: :sm20: :sm20:


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear what you have been through. What a shock! Sending thoughts & prayers that your Amanda be restored to good health.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Healing thoughts to Amanda...


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

Will be praying for her and the family as well.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Just said a prayer for healing for Amanda.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

????Dear Jesus, divine physician and healer of the sick, we thank You for Your unfailing love for all of us and we entrust Amanda to Your loving care. Please take any fear or anxiety she may be feeling and replace it with Your peace. Bring her health in body and in spirit. May Your life-giving powers flow into every cell of her body and into the depths of her soul, restoring her to wholeness and strength. We thank You for the healing You're already accomplishing and we ask You to please bless and guide all of the doctors and medical staff. Give them wisdom, skill, compassion and patience and help them to be instruments of Your healing and compassion. If it is Your will, we pray for complete healing and a quick recovery for Amanda. Please also be with Amanda's entire family and friends. Help them to feel Your unconditional love, divine mercy, grace and peace. Give them strength and courage for the days ahead. Jesus, we trust in You and ask all these things in Your Most Holy Name. Amen.????



MistyBabe said:


> Three days ago my 41 year old daughter went from nicely recovering from being in ICU and a 1 in 3 chance of surviving. She had a massive blot clot event.
> My hubby and I and our 4 year old granddaughter were heading back to Texas when we got a phone call with three doctors wanting to talk to us.
> We are now in Iowa City at the University of Iowa hospital. We drove 4 hours in freezing rain to get there. Sure glad my hubby is a former truck driver.
> Because of covid only one visitor per day from 8am-5pm.
> ...


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

On going prayers for Amanda and the family.


----------



## ozarkmountainwilliam (Jan 9, 2013)

Prayers for all of you. Stay strong.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Praying for Amanda's full recovery and for your family's peace of mind. God Bless.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

praying for you all.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sending prayers for a recovery for Amanda.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh no. This is so hard, will pray.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

How terribly worrying for you all, do hope you all keep strong and she recovers well, and soon!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

May God in His mercy grant healing and restoration of good health back to Amanda. And may His peace and His promises comfort you and your family and keep you safe during your travels.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

My prayers have gone up for Amanda. I will pray for your entire family. God Bless.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

praying for all....jberg


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Storming heaven for Amanda and your family. I am so sorry for this worry and trauma for all of you and hope for the best outcome.


----------



## Guz (Oct 25, 2018)

Praying for and your family


----------



## Kensbarb (Aug 27, 2014)

Prayed for Amanda. God knows your needs and he hears our prayers.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Prayers for Amanda that she will fully recover and never have to go through this again, wisdom for the doctors, faith and strength and courage for you and your husband. Dearheart friend of ours, I pray so fervently for your daughter.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Pocahontas said:


> May God in His mercy grant healing and restoration of good health back to Amanda. And may His peace and His promises comfort you and your family and keep you safe during your travels.


What an awesome prayer. Exactly right.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

Lots of Prayers for your daughter! Keep the Faith!


----------



## NancyMc46 (Dec 9, 2011)

Will definitely pray for her - and family as well.


----------



## Inayah (Aug 14, 2016)

I will keep Amanda and you all in my prayers.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

???????? Prayers for Amanda and you and her daughter.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Prayers comin her way, I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts for Amanda and for the rest of the family.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Prayers..


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I hope your daughter will eventually wake up and begin to recover.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

MistyBabe said:


> Three days ago my 41 year old daughter went from nicely recovering from being in ICU and a 1 in 3 chance of surviving. She had a massive blot clot event.
> My hubby and I and our 4 year old granddaughter were heading back to Texas when we got a phone call with three doctors wanting to talk to us.
> We are now in Iowa City at the University of Iowa hospital. We drove 4 hours in freezing rain to get there. Sure glad my hubby is a former truck driver.
> Because of covid only one visitor per day from 8am-5pm.
> ...


MistyBabe, this is the prayer I prayed for my brother when he had his 3rd bout of cancer, 
God gave him back to us for another several years, but with the 4th cancer he took him home in his sleep.
Keep you eyes and faith in God ADW55 May God Bless you and your family.

Dear Father In Heaven, I give unto to you Amanda to heal if it is your will, 
If it isn't take her home to you quickly and painlessly as possible. 
Ease the pain and agony her family and children are going through.

In Jesus precious name I pray.


----------



## aligurl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hoping Amanda can overcome these struggles. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

The name and picture helps. God's healing energy sent to and into her through prayer.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

keeping you and your family in my thoughts and praying for her.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Prayers and thanks for the update that Amanda is doing much better. Plus you drove 4 hours to get there. Prayers for the both of you. ????


----------

